# New 530i Owner Questions....



## Phester (Sep 28, 2004)

This is the 4th BMW I've owned and each time I have a list of a few questions that I seek the help of those of you on the board that have already dealt with these issues....

Some info that may help with answers - I have a 2005 Silver on Gray 530 with SP, PP, Xenons, and Step. No Nav, no premium sound.

So here they are:

1. Any way to get Nav after the fact? On the X5 I had, it was nearly impossible as it did not have a screen or any of the hardware. Not sure about the 530 since it seems to already have the place for it (and antenna)

2. Any way to get Sirius put on? I noticed some of the cars had the Sirius prep package. Mine did not. 

3. Car wash: Are you supposed to wax a new car right after you get it? or do they do this at the factory/dealership?

4. Run Flats - do they come from the factory with the warning system set already? When I picked it up, I noticed the setting on the iDrive, but no indication if it was set.

5. Bluetooth - does any bluetooth phone work? Do you need any prep from the factory or dealership?

6. CD changer - I noticed that the CD changer in the manual is listed as in the glove. When going back to BMW to get one put in, do they do it there, in the glove, or in the trunk?

7. iPod your BMW - anyone do this on their 530? Worth it?

8. Keys: On my X5, I received two regular keys, a wallet key, and a Valet key. For the 530, I only received the two regular full size keys and a wallet key, no valet - does this come with the 530?

9. Wiper sensitivity with Auto Wipers: The manual is very vague as to the sensitivity levels on the wipers when they are on auto. Mine does not seem to change its sensitivity when rolling thru the levels. And the writing on the stalk doesn't mean much. Is the setting at the top, the most sensitive or the least? What do those markings mean?

I love this car. Simply put, my favorite of all BMWs I have owned. And, yes, I do love the Active Steering.

Thanks in advance for the help!!

-P


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

I can only comment on #3, wash/wax. Your dealer probably waxed it before you took delivery. Depending on how fanatical you are on paint care, you can clay, wax, whatever you want right now.


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

These questions might be best asked individually. Anyway, I can shed some light on #5 - yes, some bluetooth phones do work, and work very well. It's a really cool feature. You need to first find out what BT phones are available from your carrier, and then do a search on that phone on this board. Lots of discussions here around BT. Regarding setup - I'm not sure. I said I wanted BT in my 545, and I'm not sure if they had to do something at the factory to support it. I do know that they had to do a firmware upgrade after delivery for the BT to work.


----------



## spankys330 (Nov 16, 2004)

you can get a plug in to the cigarette lighter that works fairly well with you iPod for less than $100. it works throught the radio as a transmitter.


----------



## noonehome (Feb 20, 2004)

Phester said:


> This is the 4th BMW I've owned and each time I have a list of a few questions that I seek the help of those of you on the board that have already dealt with these issues....
> 
> Some info that may help with answers - I have a 2005 Silver on Gray 530 with SP, PP, Xenons, and Step. No Nav, no premium sound.
> 
> ...


See comments in blue above


----------



## Phester (Sep 28, 2004)

noonehome said:


> See comments in blue above


You are the sh!t.... only person (on two boards) to answer all questions. I really appreciate your help. Thanks again!!!!


----------

